# 2009 ATC and MT4/5



## wabbit (4 May 2009)

> From: http://forum.mql4.com/22060
> 
> Dear Traders and Expert Advisors Developers,
> 
> ...






Sad new about the ATC.  Good news about MT5?


wabbit


----------



## Stormin_Norman (5 May 2009)

what do we know about mt5?

what improvements are being made?

will it be backwards compatible?


----------



## Wysiwyg (5 May 2009)

> However, it is unlikely that potential participants will manage to learn MQL5 and write new Expert Advisors in it.






> Besides, the new platform will contain a new environment for the development of trading strategies - MQL5 IDE.






> All our forces are now concentrated on the platform release, and soon it will be presented to you for beta testing.




Were the previous transitions seamless I wonder?


----------



## wabbit (5 May 2009)

Stormin_Norman said:


> what do we know about mt5?
> 
> what improvements are being made?
> 
> will it be backwards compatible?




http://forum.mql4.com/11730


wabbit


----------



## Stormin_Norman (5 May 2009)

thanks wabbit.

i thought of u last night when the term 'wabbit dog' was used on underbelly.


----------

